

Social Media and a Case for Radical Authenticity - sfard
http://throwww.com/a/1ym#

======
gingerlime
Great write-up and clever marketing from mcdonnald's. I too believe that more
honesty is better. People can relate to you more when you admit you screwed-up
or made a mistake. Trying to always be perfect perhaps paradoxically detracts
from your appeal and people will do their own thinking and probably conclude
that you're disingenious. I think the same goes to us all as people
communicating with each other, as it does to companies communicating with our
customers.

~~~
sfard
Yah, I actually started formulating the idea when I was thinking about a local
business owner in Vancouver - Vikram Vij. The guy _is_ the brand. What draws
people to him and his stores is his incredible authenticity. His interactions
with people and his business practices are all products of his authentic self.
It's really amazing to see. The guy doesn't advertise or take reservations at
all and has one of the most succesfull restaurants in the city.

